# Ed Bait Report 5/10



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ed's Report

Cold temps, high winds, & snow kept most fisherman off the lake this past
week and has resulted in water temps not warming up much. The few brave
souls who did make it out reported catching some fish, but the weather
resulted in slowing things down a bit. For walleyes, boat fisherman have
been concentrating on Pelican Lake, the north end of Six Mile Bay, the
Mauvee bridge, the Hwy 57 bridge, and the Mission Bay area. Shore
fisherman have been concentrating on the Mauvee bridges between Hwy 19 &
Churches Ferry and the culverts near Minnewaukan on Hwy 281. Try using
artificials such as shad raps, countdowns, husky jerks, rouges; or live
bait setups such as a jig & a minnow or a lindy rig. For pike the best
areas have been Channel A, Mission Bay, the Mauvee Coulee, Pelican Lake,
and Hwy 281 near Minnewaukan. For pike, anglers are using most any of the
artificials, daredevils, smelt, or herring. There have been no reports for
white bass or perch. We would expect these fish to get more active as
water temps increase. We finally have a decent weather forecast ahead of
us and this should get things going. Don't forget to stop in and register
for one of two PWT Devils Lake Amateur entries we'll be giving away at the
end of June. Each Monday on KZZY two finalists are drawn. The final
winners will be drawn at the Devils Lake Annual Walleye Tournament on June
30th. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

